

Charles H. Moore – PROGRAMMING a PROBLEM-ORIENTED-LANGUAGE [~1970] - pietrofmaggi
http://www.colorforth.com/POL.htm

======
pietrofmaggi
Just the goal:

 _My goal has been to decrease the effort required and increase the quality
produced._

and the Basic Principles:

    
    
      * Keep it Simple
      * Do Not Speculate!
      * Do It Yourself!
    

Are worth a read.

The work of C.Moore around Forth/Stack Machines and overall, doing more with
less, as always amazed me!

